# Where can I get big bait?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I have a solid lead on a kayak to run bait, now I just need the bait itself. Aside from trying to catch bonita or rays, does anyone carry big bait? Thinking about a backup plan in case I can't catch anything...


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

you can buy frozen bonita at just about all the bait stores around as a safety blanket


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Excellent, thanks! I've bought bait at Gulf Breeze B&T plenty of times, but never had the forethought to check for the big stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like big baits and i can not lie...


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if half hitch in Destin sells frozen bonita or any large bait?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Tight Lines usually has frozen Cownose rays & Bobos in season.
Also, do not overlook large whole Mullet, everybody has those in stock.
And as usual, keep those bait rods in the surf, a fresh Lady or Blue is like candy.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

get fish carcasses/heads from the docks and seafood markets.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Half Hitch has bobo's but want like 15 bucks for a.large one. Where is tight lines by the way.


----------



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a 30 pound cat that eats to much lol. J/K


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I think Avalon bait n tackle has rays 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broxsons has bobos. Only $7 for any size. Now, its still winter bobos (the small 1-3lbs). Soon the shops will be holding larger ones.

Castaway has southerns and live southerns. Not sure about now, but they did sell them last year.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys! I live right down the road from Avalon B&T. I'll check them out for sure.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Finatical0624 said:


> Half Hitch has bobo's but want like 15 bucks for a.large one. Where is tight lines by the way.


uh oh!


----------

